# Small Cap Investment Torrent Stocks



## zuluants (17 December 2010)

Hi,  I have been reading a lot about the above, which apparently made a lot of money in 2009, is there anybody that invested with them thru Australian Small Cap Investment, if so can you let me know if this is genuine? I am corresponding with Kris Sayce of Money Morning.  Your advice would be really appreciated, he is predicting quantative easing to take place in USA soon.
thanks in advance


----------



## Iggy_Pop (23 December 2010)

I have subscribed to the Small Cap Investment Newsletter, and are yet to see much about torrent stocks. I have reseached the archives and in the last twelve months the recommendations have been excellent with many up 50% and some as much as 200%. There were a few duds but mainly positive. 

I get the impression the torrent stocks is a marketing ploy, but time will tell.

I also get the Dillers and Diggers and Wealth Game Plan and they also look OK


----------

